# Could anyone share ideas for bench grinder rests?



## 493mike (Feb 13, 2017)

I have an older Sears 7" bench grinder (my first power tool purchase) and it is equipped with very rudimentary material rests. I would like to easily dial in rest angles for lathe cutter grinding. Has anyone here solved this issue? Thanks for sharing!
Mike


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 13, 2017)

Search Harold halls projects , he has a very nice grinder rest. I'll search myself and see if I can find it.

 "Billy G"

 Get this book if you can.

https://www.bookdepository.com/Tool-Cutter-Sharpening-Harold-Hall/9781854862419


----------



## Splat (Feb 13, 2017)

I have the Veritas grinder rest and it is very good. They ain't cheap and not heavy duty but have been holding up fine to standard grinding jobs. MOF, I now have two of them. If you have the time and can build something like them then go for it.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 14, 2017)

Ditto on what Bill said. Harold's projects are top notch. Harold happens to be a member here (HomeMetalMan) and many of his videos are also available on this site.


----------



## 493mike (Feb 14, 2017)

Thank you for the responses!
Mike


----------



## intjonmiller (Feb 14, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> Search Harold halls projects , he has a very nice grinder rest. I'll search myself and see if I can find it.
> 
> "Billy G"
> 
> ...


That is a very good book on the subject. I was disappointed, however, as an owner of an inherited tool & cutter grinder to find that it didn't teach me much at all about my machine of nearly the same name as the book title. Worthwhile to read and own for reference anyway.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 14, 2017)

I am pretty sure there is plans on projects in metal web site.


----------



## 12bolts (Feb 15, 2017)

To be fair Jon, 





intjonmiller said:


> ......I was disappointed, however, as an owner of an inherited tool & cutter grinder to find that it didn't teach me much at all about my machine of nearly the same name as the book title.....


 Tool and Cutter grinding is a pretty broad subject. I too have a T&C grinder but because it is called that, it doesnt make it "nearly the same" as something referenced in a book title. Manufacturers make so many different, subtle changes to their equipment, (perhaps to give them the sales edge), that one book could not possibly cover all operations or aspects of the subject. Otherwise half the "specialized" machinists would be out of a job!

Cheers Phil


----------



## MozamPete (Feb 15, 2017)

A 6" vise is overkill for a RF45 style mill. A 4" is more appropiate for that size mill & IMO 5" max. I have a 5" GMT vise on my PM45 & it's slightly too big. Not enough Y axis travel to make use of the 5" full capacity. Better to save your money rather than getting something too big & most importantly the weight. I take my vise of the table quite often, a 6" is still light enough for me to be carried by hand but I'm glad I have a 5". I also have a 4" vise as well. I prefer the 5" though.

But those GMT 6" Premium vises are pretty nice. I'd love to have one but don't need one on my current mill. But if you plan on upgrading to a full size knee mill in the future than the 6" will be perfect.


Here's what the 5" looks like on my mill.




I couldn't even complete this cut without my bellows & DRO scale getting in the way. Not enough Y travel & the 5" vise is not even maxed out.




Here's what a 6" vise looks like on another PM45 (gt40's)
View attachment 253544


----------



## intjonmiller (Feb 15, 2017)

12bolts said:


> To be fair Jon,  Tool and Cutter grinding is a pretty broad subject. I too have a T&C grinder but because it is called that, it doesnt make it "nearly the same" as something referenced in a book title. Manufacturers make so many different, subtle changes to their equipment, (perhaps to give them the sales edge), that one book could not possibly cover all operations or aspects of the subject. Otherwise half the "specialized" machinists would be out of a job!
> 
> Cheers Phil


You are reading assumptions into what I said. The name of the machine and the name of the book are very nearly the same. That is all I said. 

Incidentally, even machinist textbooks I've found scarcely make mention of T&C grinders. The most "complete" I've found had a single photo of one and a single paragraph which said approximately, "You should also be aware that this kind of grinder also exists."


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 15, 2017)

I can see the point here on the title similarity, point well taken, but right off the bat it should be recognized as a book about using the bench grinder, not a cutter grinder. I have built my own cutter grinder and find it more useful than many commercial units I have used over the years.

 I referred the OP to the book for the reason that he was looking for a rest for his bench grinder. You would be hard pressed (IMHO) to find better.

 "Billy G"

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/home-grown-cutter-grinder.19384/


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 15, 2017)

A 6" vise is overkill for a RF45 style mill. A 4" is more appropiate for that size mill & IMO 5" max. I have a 5" GMT vise on my PM45 & it's slightly too big. Not enough Y axis travel to make use of the 5" full capacity. Better to save your money rather than getting something too big & most importantly the weight. I take my vise of the table quite often, a 6" is still light enough for me to be carried by hand but I'm glad I have a 5". I also have a 4" vise as well. I prefer the 5" though.

But those GMT 6" Premium vises are pretty nice. I'd love to have one but don't need one on my current mill. But if you plan on upgrading to a full size knee mill in the future than the 6" will be perfect.


Here's what the 5" looks like on my mill.




I couldn't even complete this cut without my bellows & DRO scale getting in the way. Not enough Y travel & the 5" vise is not even maxed out.




Here's what a 6" vise looks like on another PM45 (gt40's)
View attachment 253544


----------



## doogledee (Feb 15, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> After looking at the video on their website, this looks like a nice setup for sharpening and making lathe tools especially. It may work as well for endmills, but I would have to see one to know for sure. But definitely a nice and easy unit to work with for sharpening.



I have one of these. Got the kit. Fun project. Very happy with mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intjonmiller (Feb 16, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> I can see the point here on the title similarity, point well taken, but right off the bat it should be recognized as a book about using the bench grinder, not a cutter grinder. I have built my own cutter grinder and find it more useful than many commercial units I have used over the years.
> 
> I referred the OP to the book for the reason that he was looking for a rest for his bench grinder. You would be hard pressed (IMHO) to find better.
> 
> ...


And I recognized that before I purchased it. It was an offhand comment about briefly getting my hopes up. I thought it might amuse a few people. I really didn't think it would cause such consternation. You'll note that I also recommended the book for the exact purpose as inquired. 

As a matter of incredible coincidence (I assume?) Harold just uploaded a video on the subject of the grinder rest this morning:


----------



## Fabrickator (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm not sure who's this is but I kept in in my picture files for a future project.  Looks pretty  stout and easy enough to make.


----------

